# Time to uninstall Uber/Lyft, UPS is paying delivery $38+ per hour



## SuperSunny (Nov 15, 2017)

Monday to Friday, 7AM - 9PM

They do pay 1.5x for overtime, ask your local manager


----------



## Vber2020 (Jun 6, 2020)

Thanks for the very helpful tip. How do you sign-up for this?


----------



## SuperSunny (Nov 15, 2017)

Vber2020 said:


> Thanks for the very helpful tip. How do you sign-up for this?


www.jobs-ups.com


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

SuperSunny said:


> View attachment 471619
> 
> 
> Monday to Friday, 7AM - 9PM
> ...


You know it will not come close to 38/ hr.&#128077;


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

mbd said:


> You know it will not come close to 38/ hr.&#128077;


That may be true, but how many hundreds of thousands Uber and Lyft drivers fell for the "make $1500 weekly!" sales pitch?

This may be worth a shot for some of you guys that want _extra_ money.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

ColdRider said:


> That may be true, but how many hundreds of thousands Uber and Lyft drivers fell for the "make $1500 weekly!" sales pitch?
> 
> This may be worth a shot for some of you guys that want _extra_ money.


I thought UPS was unionized.
Fed ex freight routes are now sold, some of the owners want to get out.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

ColdRider said:


> That may be true, but how many hundreds of thousands Uber and Lyft drivers fell for the "make $1500 weekly!" sales pitch?
> 
> This may be worth a shot for some of you guys that want _extra_ money.


I dont get it? Is that false advertisement? Thats what I pull weekly driving full time?


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

CJfrom619 said:


> I dont get it? Is that false advertisement? Thats what I pull weekly driving full time?


But what about after you back out your weekly costs of $1000 ?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

NotYetADriver said:


> But what about after you back out your weekly costs of $1000 ?


Oh right the old 2/3 of what you make goes back to expenses. Get real dude. That line is getting old and is so far off base.

Let me guess. I have a $500 monthly car payment. I spend $50 in gas for every $100 I earn. Car depreciation is about $700 a week if you drive full time right? And at the end of the year I will pay back 1/3 for taxes? Right? This is the math you clowns come up with in your head when you want to talk about expenses into the job. Far far far from actual reality but me getting into a lengthy conversation with you about it would be pointless and I dont feel like arguing again about this same subject everytime someone talks about earnings..and its normally from a clown that doesn't even drive or gave 5 rides and gave up. Do you even drive? What would you know about it?

To be honest I would say that more BS then Uber saying you can make $1500 a week.


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

CJfrom619 said:


> Oh right the old 2/3 of what you make goes back to expenses. Get real dude. That line is getting old and is so far off base.
> 
> Let me guess. I have a $500 monthly car payment. I spend $50 in gas for every $100 I earn. Car depreciation is about $700 a week if you drive full time right? And at the end of the year I will pay back 1/3 for taxes? Right? This is the math you clowns come up with in your head when you want to talk about expenses into the job. Far far far from actual reality but me getting into a lengthy conversation with you about it would be pointless and I dont feel like arguing again about this same subject everytime someone talks about earnings..and its normally from a clown that doesn't even drive or gave 5 rides and gave up. Do you even drive? What would you know about it?
> 
> To be honest I would say that more BS then Uber saying you can make $1500 a week.


Now now...don't blow a gasket.......look at my Username before you get all twisted.
It's not like I'm hiding anything :roflmao:
I'm just parroting what I've heard. That said.....you must have done a lot of miles to make that $1500 and gas ain't fwee.
There's Def SOME cost to making that $1500.
I think depreciation on a vehicle is about .59/mile if you are financing or leasing. Not sure about that tho.

If you pay taxes, that would be about 1/3 of your net.

So C'mon...if you Grossed $1500 then you most definitely did not MAKE $1500
Business Common sense 101


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> I dont get it? Is that false advertisement? Thats what I pull weekly driving full time?


I wouldn't know but that's what I've read many of the drivers on here whine about. You making $1500 weekly driving full time? If so, great but I'm sure many on here won't just take your word for it unless they see pay statements proving it.

I do agree with you on the point of people here overestimating expenses. Some even boast about how they try to write as much off come tax time and how they had $0 income. Just, lol.

Those brave drivers doing the public a free service driving us around for no income. :laugh:


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Oh right the old 2/3 of what you make goes back to expenses. Get real dude. That line is getting old and is so far off base.
> 
> Let me guess. I have a $500 monthly car payment. I spend $50 in gas for every $100 I earn. Car depreciation is about $700 a week if you drive full time right? And at the end of the year I will pay back 1/3 for taxes? Right? This is the math you clowns come up with in your head when you want to talk about expenses into the job. Far far far from actual reality but me getting into a lengthy conversation with you about it would be pointless and I dont feel like arguing again about this same subject everytime someone talks about earnings..and its normally from a clown that doesn't even drive or gave 5 rides and gave up. Do you even drive? What would you know about it?
> 
> To be honest I would say that more BS then Uber saying you can make $1500 a week.


Depends, the expert quoted rideshare expense is off base but the cost of driving rideshare isn't cheap either.

Everyone has to figure out the real math behind their cost of doing business. There is no short cut way around this.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

NotYetADriver said:


> Now now...don't blow a gasket.......look at my Username before you get all twisted.
> It's not like I'm hiding anything :roflmao:
> I'm just parroting what I've heard. That said.....you must have done a lot of miles to make that $1500 and gas ain't fwee.
> There's Def SOME cost to making that $1500.
> ...


I have yet to see you post anything close to business common sense. All business have overhead. Marketing, distribution , acquisition, Labor, taxes, health insurance, etc.

Rideshare overhead is less than most business see by far. My weekly depreciation # if the vehicle completes the full three years (doesn't get totaled by some moron) is $96.16 fuel is 200ish 1/4 of and oil change is $30. Weakly overhead $326 for running an SUV. Hybrid drivers see much lower fuel costs.

Welcome to the board after 6 years of board stalking.

Nothing you ever say makes very much sense, yet you beat a familiar drum.


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

Amos69 said:


> I have yet to see you post anything close to business common sense.
> 
> Welcome to the board after 6 years of board stalking.
> 
> Nothing you ever say makes very much sense.












I'm beginning to notice I have a follower here already. Cool!

I'll have you know that in my short time here I've already racked up
Reaction score  133  Trophy points  43  
and a respectable number of likes. 
So I guess not everybody thinks I'm the pond scum you apparently do :smiles:

You can please some of the people some of the time,
and you can please all of the people some of the time,
but you can never please ALL of the people ALL of the time.

Never fear, you are going to be my biggest fan before I'm done. Resistance is futile.
There is a thin line between love and hate.

&#128077;


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Everybody knows your only expense is gas. DUH. -o:


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

NotYetADriver said:


> I'm beginning to notice I have a follower here already. Cool!
> 
> I'll have you know that in my short time here I've already racked up
> Reaction score  133  Trophy points  43
> ...


That right thur is a troll answer. How many handles you have now? Did you just loose the log in information on this one for six years? What password manger do you prefer?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

NotYetADriver said:


> Now now...don't blow a gasket.......look at my Username before you get all twisted.
> It's not like I'm hiding anything :roflmao:
> I'm just parroting what I've heard. That said.....you must have done a lot of miles to make that $1500 and gas ain't fwee.
> There's Def SOME cost to making that $1500.
> ...


Exactly my point friend. Just repeating what you heard other non drivers say because they wouldn't know themselves. Obviously I understand fully that when I make $1500 in earnings that some of that will go towards expenses but the constant over inflation of numbers when talking expenses is ridiculous and if always from someone who doesn't actually know what your actual expenses are.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Depends, the expert quoted rideshare expense is off base but the cost of driving rideshare isn't cheap either.
> 
> Everyone has to figure out the real math behind their cost of doing business. There is no short cut way around this.


Yea your absolutely right but there fiction and them theres the truth. When you here some talk about expenses into this gig you just scratch your head and say they actually have no clue or don't know how to invest correctly into a job.



ColdRider said:


> I wouldn't know but that's what I've read many of the drivers on here whine about. You making $1500 weekly driving full time? If so, great but I'm sure many on here won't just take your word for it unless they see pay statements proving it.
> 
> I do agree with you on the point of people here overestimating expenses. Some even boast about how they try to write as much off come tax time and how they had $0 income. Just, lol.
> 
> Those brave drivers doing the public a free service driving us around for no income. :laugh:


Well if you know me well enough in this forum then you know I actually do post my earnings all the time on this forum and have been for years. One of the few that actually do. I can post my numbers this week which might double my $1500 weekly average but most members don't like it because they want to believe in the story that Uber is a shit job where you can't make any money and the ones who do make money don't realize that half of what you post goes back in expenses. The talk from no experience. I have all the experience and I can tell you a smart driver know how to do this gig with minimal expenses.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Back to the subject. It seems like with this offer they are hiring IC's at $38 an hour. You are driving your own rig so costs associated are not mitigated. That said, if you live close to the shipping center and the regions are focused associated costs might be lower.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Depreciation is a myth. Depreciation is in the minds of those who don't know what the heck they are doing. Compare my $700 on NYC Taxi to my $600 on Uber. My profit was more on Uber. Taxi garage with all the medallion costs and commercial insurance don't care about depreciation, then why the hell you guys lose your sleep over depreciation? Get a $20,000 car and put 400k miles on it. It is a business tool, drive it to the ground!!!


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Muhammad D said:


> Depreciation is a myth. Depreciation is in the minds of those who don't know what the heck they are doing.


Exactly I always laugh at those crying about depreciation. You know how you avoid depreciation? By not using your car for business! There is not *ONE* businessperson in the world who doesn't have some kind of business related expenses. Why should a IC gig worker be any different?


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

Great week. It did not include $110 in cash tips and $38 for 3 Lyft rides. This is just a side gig for me.


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Exactly I always laugh at those crying about depreciation. You know how you avoid depreciation? By not using your car for business! There is not *ONE* businessperson in the world who doesn't have some kind of business related expenses. Why should a IC gig worker be any different?


Business tool depreciates, you can't avoid that. A plumber's truck or a trucker's heavy truck will depreciate.
In case of RS, depreciation only kicks in if you drive some insane vehicle like Mercedes S Class and do Uber X with it. If you charge Limo rates then even in that case depreciation doesn't mean anything.

This was when I was driving a rental from Enterprise in San Francisco. I paid $242 every week, compared to $1,400 per week that I paid for an NYC yellow taxi. Enterprise didn't care about depreciation. They ended that deal with Uber. And THE ONLY REASON was because drivers were getting into accidents. That was the only reason. Otherwise they had no problem with depreciation and maintenance. They were gladly getting $ 242 X 4 = $968 from drivers. I saw money, so I bought my own car which cost me $520 every month including insurance. And I paid that car as fast as I could, only 7 months.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

teh744 said:


> View attachment 472383
> 
> Great week. It did not include $110 in cash tips and $38 for 3 Lyft rides. This is just a side gig for me.


Full time side gig? 

Do you have a regular 40 hour week as well? Long week if so!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Full time side gig? :smiles:
> 
> Do you have a regular 40 hour week as well? Long week if so!


And we all know time online is less than time spent.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> And we all know time online is less than time spent.


Yeah that's true... It's been a while since I drove


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> And we all know time online is less than time spent.


I disagree my time online is normally inflated slightly.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Full time side gig? :smiles:
> 
> Do you have a regular 40 hour week as well? Long week if so!


Yes I do..... I'm never home....LoL


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Let's analyze depreciation this way. Suppose you buy a brand new stupid Corolla for $20,000. Say you put 300,000 miles on that stupid thing in 5 years. For the sake of argument, let's ignore that 1st year's big tax write-off for a brand new car. Let's just talk about the mileage deduction. That stupid Corolla is giving you $170,000 tax write-off in 5 years, on mileage only. What else do you want? Now add an S Corporation to that, and you're paying peanuts in taxes every year. This is what most full time drivers do, they have these crazy corporations 😁 I had one. I dissolved it.
This is the strategy used by taxi garages and car rental companies. They write-off every mile, and they end up being in loss or pay little taxes. I'm pretty sure somebody lobbied for this 56 cents per mile deduction in Washington DC. Those taxi garages have such crappy taxis that they don't deserve that kind of deduction rate 😁
And one more thing. This Corolla that we are talking about is your business car. You start writting off every time the wheels move. Because you drive it for business. Your personal car is in your driveway.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

SuperSunny said:


> View attachment 471619
> 
> 
> Monday to Friday, 7AM - 9PM
> ...


Auto insurance wont' cover you. Either they have their insurance to cover you, or you purchase commerical insurance, which is like $300 a month or so.



Muhammad D said:


> Depreciation is a myth. Depreciation is in the minds of those who don't know what the heck they are doing. Compare my $700 on NYC Taxi to my $600 on Uber. My profit was more on Uber. Taxi garage with all the medallion costs and commercial insurance don't care about depreciation, then why the hell you guys lose your sleep over depreciation? Get a $20,000 car and put 400k miles on it. It is a business tool, drive it to the ground!!!
> 
> View attachment 472181
> View attachment 472184


Actual depreciation is real.

Say, with normal driving, you put 50k miles in 5 years.

Say with delivery or Uber, you put 400k in 5 years.

The the difference between the value of your car on each scenario is the actual depreciation.

But, you get to take 56 cents per mile off of your taxes, so there's that.

But, at $38 per hour, you can make money with that, depreciation or no depreciation.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Muhammad D said:


> This is the strategy used by taxi garages and car rental companies. They write-off every mile, and they end up being in loss or pay little taxes. I'm pretty sure somebody lobbied for this 56 cents per mile deduction in Washington DC. Those taxi garages have such crappy taxis that they don't deserve that kind of deduction rate &#128513;


If you operate a fleet of more than.........I think the number is 5........vehicles, then you can't use the 56¢ per mile deduction. You have to use actual expenses. The 56¢ per mile deduction is only for small operations to ease the recordkeeping burden for taxes.


----------



## SuperSunny (Nov 15, 2017)

For whoever catching up this topic, the pay rate for PVD is between $35 to $43 per hour, plus $.47 to $.73 per mile, across the country


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> If you operate a fleet of more than.........I think the number is 5........vehicles, then you can't use the 56¢ per mile deduction. You have to use actual expenses. The 56¢ per mile deduction is only for small operations to ease the recordkeeping burden for taxes.


Taxi garages have tricks to deal with that. Taxis belong to individuals, not the garage.


----------

